# Vedado Tasting - West Coast Cigars (San Jose, CA)



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*You are cordially invited to a cigar event at West Coast Cigars.*

*March 14th from 5:00 PM to 9:00 PM*

We are very excited about this one! It was developed in house by Bill, Mark, Matt, and Renee, we spent over 6 months perfecting the blend! We had wanted to come up with a smoke that not only we would love, that our customers would love and a cigar that we could be proud off. I think we succeeded! Let us introduce you to Vedado, a strong, flavorful delicious smoke that reminds me of a fine Cuban smoke, that's why we named it Vedado, it is a small town in Cuba. When you light one up, lay back, close your eyes, take in the flavor, the aroma, you'll swear you are in Vedado, not just smoking one.

It has a very limited 10 year old wrapper. (we bought all of the wrapper that was left) Since being rolled, they have been aging at West Coast for a full year!! During the aging process, we have done some small blind tastings and have had huge response, many people who smoked one swore it had to be Cuban. We have approx 3,500 cigars and that is it!

This is a West Coast Cigars exclusive blend rolled by the Cuban Cigar Roller Jose 'Rene' Sanchez (An 18yr veteran of Partagas in Cuba and a level 7 roller). Available in Torpedo, Toro, and Robusto sizes. Every attendee receives a free cigar. Buy 4 Vedado cigars and get one free. As always there will be snacks, raffles, and a good time had by all!!
*
We are located at 1650 Almaden Road, San Jose CA 95125.*

Thanks for your support,

*Your friends at West Coast Cigars*


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Sweet, I'll be there.

I smoked 2 of Rene's cigars on Saturday. Damn fine smokes. :ss


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow! sounds like a good blend of cigars.
So what country are the leaves from Darell?

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up- I'm going to try and make it down. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bumpage! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump, this is going to be a great tasting. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Tomorrow is the big day!!!

Come have a Vedado and some snacks on us. :tu:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

These are very tasty smokes. Smoked one at the shop and got a Torpedo to take with me. Nice medium smoke, very smooth. Ask Rene to roll some thin stuff. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> These are very tasty smokes. Smoked one at the shop and got a Torpedo to take with me. Nice medium smoke, very smooth. Ask Rene to roll some thin stuff. :tu


Yeah, he needs to. I will ask him next time I see him. Does it remind you of a Cuban?


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm going to try to make my way down for this one, sounds like fun.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

For the peeps that are coming. 

I'm a bald Asian guy with a goatee and wearing a Ford jacket. Name is Justyn, come say hi.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell bring a few to the Herf in Chico!!! If there are any left!!!

I'll pay ya back!!!

What's the price for four?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Darrell bring a few to the Herf in Chico!!! If there are any left!!!
> 
> I'll pay ya back!!!
> 
> What's the price for four?


Depends on size. Robusto is $7.99, Toro $8.99, and Torpedo $9.99. :tu


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Damnit, I"m sure you guys are having fun right now, and I'm stuck taking care of business... I'll have to grab some Verdados next time I'm at west coast, if there are any left.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

We got plenty left Andrew, boy that was a great tasting and I'm here another hour. Then I am heading home and sleeping till 7.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Photos are up from the tasting.

http://westcoastcigars.net/Vedado.html

:tu:tu


----------

